# Model G7153 Universal Bender - missing part



## W6PUG (Apr 7, 2018)

Guys, wife got me the Grizzly universal bender as part of my birthday, but it came off clearance shelf in showroom, so it is missing a part, and since it came off clearance they are not going to get the part or replace, so I want to/can make it on the lathe - 
1) do any of you have this tool?
2) the 2 parts missing (on their diagram) is #28 Round Die Mounting Shaft, and #29 Round Die
If someone has this bender, all I need is the outside diameter of the Round Die and how thick it is. 
If one of you can help me out here, I will be off like a herd of turtles - and very grateful ... (I did not tell her about the missing part ... she was excited about finding it on clearance  
If needed, I can post the diagram and highlight the missing parts, but if you already have one, you already know the part ....
In advance, thanks for any help you can give.  doug


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2018)

Grizzly is showing those parts in stock.
http://www.grizzly.com/parts/ROUND-DIE/P7153029
http://www.grizzly.com/parts/ROUND-DIE-MOUNTING-SHAFT/P7153028


----------



## W6PUG (Apr 7, 2018)

THANKS!  de WA7PUG


----------



## W6PUG (Apr 7, 2018)

I just ordered them - thank you for digging this up - did not know Grizzly had that feature online, so I was going to turn them down on the lathe if I could get the dimensions, but I suspect in the long run cheaper to order, install and USE  )  Thank you again - really appreciate the help.
Doug with Pugs de WA7PUG if you want to look me up on QRZ.com


----------

